# plow for a 1999 toyota tacoma



## pvtben121

first off this blade would be for our sub's truck i am a ford man before we start bashing .
so becuse of this i have no clue what blade would go on this truck it is 4x4 
checked snow dogg they dont make anything for toyotas we need something for resi's 
f350's are to big


----------



## Snowzilla

3 brands that do make a plow for this year:

1) Western Suburbanite http://www.westernplows.com/wp/showroom/suburbanite
2) Fisher Homesteader http://www.fisherplows.com/fe/showroom/homesteader
3) Snoway 22 series http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/plow/s/11

The Western & Fisher are identical plows except for name & color. Keep in mind these are light duty plows which are appropriate for this compact truck. I know of a apartment property owner who has plowed with a Suburbanite on S10 blazer for the past 3 years. It gets used a lot and is still holding up.


----------



## Snowzilla

Another choice: Blizzard makes plow for it. 
http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/showroom/sport-utility-straight-blade

It would be the only steel plow made for it that I am aware and also the heaviest.


----------



## mercer_me

Go with either a SnowDogg MD or a Meyer Drive Pro.


----------



## snow patrol

I run a 2001 Tacoma X-cab with a 7' western. Plow is heavier then recommended but the truck handles it very well. Its used almost entirely on commercial sites. If yours will be used more so on residential driveways that require a lot of back dragging I recommend a plow with the down pressure feature like a Snow Way.


----------



## Snowzilla

I think the Snow Dogg MD & Meyer only fit 2005+ Tacoma models. Also, the Homesteader/Suburbanite do feature a down pressure lock control similar to the Snow Way.


----------



## Strobesnmore

I have a suburbanite and added a deflector and it works very well for my office lot which is pretty large and about 8 homes that I do.


----------



## Hedgehog

You can also get a 7' Curtis Home Pro. If you decide on the Curtis, I can sell you the Tacoma mount and headlight adapters cheap. I swapped my Curtis to my 2011 Tundra and the plow has never let me down.


----------



## affekonig

You can also find Western Unimount mounts for them still. I'm plannnig on setting one up with a Unimount pretty soon. They're good plows and can be found used really easily.


----------

